# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  ASUS ra mắt tai nghe dành cho game thủ

## hungosp

Cerberus – một sản phẩm mới của ASUS vừa được ra mắt. Tai nghe Cerberus dùng nam châm 60mm, giúp sản phẩm có chất lượng bass tốt hơn, tạo được cảm giác xa gần cho âm thanh nghe được. Tai nghe này cũng được thiết kế thêm phần đệm chống ồn xung quanh và dây dài lên đến 2.5m.

Với việc đẩy mạnh tiếng bass, người chơi game có thể nghe và đoán được hướng của âm thanh như tiếng bước chân, tiếng súng v.v… Với lớp đệm chống ồn, người dùng có thể tận hưởng âm thanh trung thực nhất mà không bị phân tâm với tiếng ồn bên ngoài. Ngoài ra tấm đệm này còn giúp êm tai, tránh đau do cấn nếu phải mang trong thời gian dài.


​ASUS Cerberus được thiết kế để có thể tương thích với hầu hết các sản phẩm công nghệ tiên tiến như smartphones, tablet hay PC. Tai nghe được tặng kèm cáp nối dài 1.3m hình chữ Y để tách cổng audio và cổng mic, giúp nới rộng chiều dài dây lên đến 2.5m. Lọc micro của Cerberus có thể được tháo rời dễ dàng để có thể dùng cho các thiết bị như điện thoại. Dây gốc của Cerberus dài 1.2m, chỉ có một cổng cắm nhưng 4 chấu, giảm thiểu tối đa vấn đề vướn dây hoặc những phức tạp nếu có nhiều cổng kết nối.

*Cấu hình tham khảo:*

60 mm neodymium-magnet drivers
Detachable foam-filter boom mic
In-line microphone with mute switch
2.5m total cable length
3.5 mm, 4-pole headphone and mic connector with 1.2m cable length
Includes 1.3m Y-cable extension with separate 3.5 mm headphone and mic jacks
Compatible with most smartphones, tablets, desktop and laptop computers
Weight: 266g (with cable)



_Nguồn techpowerup_​

----------


## AnhKhoa

*Trả lời: ASUS ra mắt tai nghe dành cho game thủ*

tai nghe thiết kế chống ồn bên ngoài hay quá

----------


## chan

*Trả lời: ASUS ra mắt tai nghe dành cho game thủ*

cấu hình tham khảo trông khá chuẩn, tai nghe có viền đỏ có phong cách

----------

